# 50 gallon rimless tank journal.



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

thanks for this amazing web site.
just like to share with you my new 50 gallon rimless tank. and i like to know all your comments about it.

Tank:
Dimensions: 90cm x 50cm x 50cm 225 litters (Almost 50 gallons).

Stand:
DIY stand.

Substrate:
20kg of tetra long term substrate, covered with 2 bags of seachem Flourite and 3 bags of seachem Flourite Dark.

lighting:
36" 4x39W ATI Sun-Power T5 High-Output Fixture.
2 Giesemann aqua-flora 39w.
2 Giesemann Middy 39w (6000k).
DIY light holding.

Filtering:
JBL CristalProfi e900.
sera fil bioactive + UV external filter 250.
Eheim Surface suction extractor 3535.

Heating:
JBL Pro-Temp Basis 250.
Hydor ETH - External Thermal Heater 300 W - 16/22 mm hose.

Co2 system:
Milwaukee Ma957 co2 Regulator.
co2 proof tubing.
DIY reactor.
CAL AQUA "Double Check" Drop Checker.

plants:
Eleocharis vivipara.
Eleocharis parvula.
Eleocharis tenellus.
Eleocharis acicularis.
Lilaeopsis novaezelandiae.
blaxy japonica.

i like to follow dry method for this setup, hope to get success with it, need your help.

Some photos:




































Sorry for bad quality photos, just used my mobile for this photos, next update will use my camera


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

That stand looks nice! I wish I was mechanically inclined!


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

for the stand i follow this web page http://www.fishandtips.com/index.php, it was very helpful.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice heating and light system.


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

i started to add the substrate:
1. add the tetra long term.
2. add the Flourite in the middle above the tetra substrate.
3. cover the Flourite with Flourite dark.

i use a piece of driftwood and some volcanic stones for the layout , but i am not sure about it, need your comments.

update 12.09.2010:














































i am trying to get larger stones, but it is difficult to find same as amonos stones in my area.


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

hi everybody i didn't receive any comments from any body please help, need to know if this layout is good ore i need to change it.

thanks 
Hussain


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice aquarium, I like the dimensions. I would suggest that when you submerse the tank that you only use two bulbs for the lighting. If you use all 4, you will have a constant battle with algae.


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

thanks for your comment, but i think rising the lights 30cm above the tank surface well give good lighting for the HC (Cuba). What do you think??...


----------



## cheddar254 (Aug 25, 2010)

i think you should push the rocks around the wood deeper into the substrate to make the wood appear bigger, because if thats going to be your focal point you cant have it hiding away


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

before doing any changes is the wood acceptable for this layout


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

The wood is fine but I would say you ned a piece for the right side, one that comes out to the front and up.if your wanting this to be an amano tank than your going to need more wood not necessarily larger rocks. Good start following along.


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

thanks for your comment problemman.

i don't want to use more wood pieces, actually i am thinking to remove this piece also,but the problem is that i can't find large rocks in my area and it well cost me too much if i order them.

i don't want to do, i don't want to start something i am not sure about it:icon_roll..........what you think.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i really like what you have now and i think u should keep it but you should do what you want since you are going to look at it everyday


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

sry


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

hope to stick with this, i well try to get larger rocks, and i will post some photos also, after that we can compare between them.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Sounds like a plan there bud !


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

i think if can do better scape with the rocks....


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

Time for new update.
i rearrange the rocks and i think it is better now, need your comments.......

update 14.9.2010


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I liked it better the other way.this just looks like a row of rock s then another row of rock s.....


----------



## tutquarium (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi Hussain,

Previous setup was better as Problemman stated. In this setup, the rocks look homogeniously distributed and therefore they are not eye-catching. If you have more rocks you can create big boulders by putting the small rocks onto each other. 2 groups at left and right would be better. The composition must be completed by putting various sized rocks around those two groups- some nearer and some a little far away.

I will follow your work.

Good luck!


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

thanks for all comments that i received,

i fount some rock today from my plant shop and i think they are acceptable, i arrange them but your comments are important.....

Update 16.09.2010



















So what everybody think???????? are they good???????
please tell me if they are or if anybody got better idea for arranging or even repositioning any piece
http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/1682/dsc03540l.jpg


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

much better. though i feel one of those front rocks needs to be moved forward some...


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

thanks rountreesj, i start moving some rocks an i think i get better view .
i well post some photos soon.


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

The last set up and the color of the rocks looks better.


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

i got some of the plants today, and i think I'll start planting tonight.
I'll add some photos after i finish planting.
i got the:
_Eleocharis parvula._
_lilaeopsis novaezelandiae._


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

That one giant rock on the left may be a bit too big. I know you're supposed to get the hardscape right before anything else, but just plant it and see how it looks once the plants grow in a bit.

I'm guessing it's pretty tough to find a nice selection of aquarium plants in Bahrain.


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

not only the plants every other stuff also, the good quality stuff is difficult to find, but other cheap one it is very easy.


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

i finish planting the grass and start taking some photos, but nothing showing there.
I'll let the grass to fill little then I'll start posting some photos.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Tank looks good! The only "problem" I have with it is the look of the substrate with the aquascaping rocks. Red and grey just don't match IMO. I would swap the current substrate for ADA or pool filter sand. But heck, thats me! 
Regards,
Jake


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

THANKS for your comment jakeJ, i thought about that at the beginning but this substrate will not remain like that it will be covered with HC, grass,or any other carpet plant, so i don't think it will effect that much.
ADA substrate is best but the problem is where to find it here in Bahrain, you need to order it from outside Bahrain so it will be costly, but the Flourite is available here, and i don't think that the Flourite is bad i think it is better than pool filter sand...!!!!!!!!!What you think???????????.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Hussain said:


> THANKS for your comment jakeJ, i thought about that at the beginning but this substrate will not remain like that it will be covered with HC, grass,or any other carpet plant, so i don't think it will effect that much.
> ADA substrate is best but the problem is where to find it here in Bahrain, you need to order it from outside Bahrain so it will be costly, but the Flourite is available here, and i don't think that the Flourite is bad i think it is better than pool filter sand...!!!!!!!!!What you think???????????.


Yep, you are right in that Flourite is better for plants then PFS (and most other substrates). I was just thinking for aesthetic purposes. It is your tank, so do what you want with it!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

The second layout with the rocks only is definitely much better!


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi everybody.
i got more plants today:
1-Eleocharis vivipara
2-BLYXA JAPONICA.

but i like to if i can plant them emersed, so if anybody can help me.

Thanks
Hussain


----------



## Sundance2010 (Sep 20, 2010)

Where did you get the under-gravel heater, local or on the net?


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

I order it from the net.
http://www.aquaristic.net/shop.php/...31ae8e694.41960705/JBL ProTemp Basis 120_250/


----------



## tutquarium (Dec 13, 2009)

Hussain,

I think the final setup is much better than the previous ones. I like it. I think it's worth your efforts you made. Any photos of the grass started running in your new setup!


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Hussain said:


> Hi everybody.
> i got more plants today:
> 1-Eleocharis vivipara
> 2-BLYXA JAPONICA.
> ...



Blyxa Japonica will not grow emersed. Its a fully aquatic plant.


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

tutquarium said:


> Hussain,
> 
> I think the final setup is much better than the previous ones. I like it. I think it's worth your efforts you made. Any photos of the grass started running in your new setup!


thanks a lot tutquarium for your commend, and about the grass i think the Eleocharis parvula just start to show up little bit and start rooting.

for the _lilaeopsis novaezelandiae_ it is really showing up fast i planted them for a week now and they start rooting and start to show up also.

for the _ Echinodorus tenellus _the old start to melt down but after new start to show.

so in general the tank is ranning quit good untel know.


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

VadimShevchuk said:


> Blyxa Japonica will not grow emersed. Its a fully aquatic plant.


so what about the Eleocharis vivipara


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Hussain said:


> so what about the Eleocharis vivipara


 It will grow emersed. http://www.aquascapingworld.com/plantpedia/full_view_plant.php?item_id=50


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi everybody it's been two weeks now from the day i start planting, everything is going nice but slow.
The Eleocharis parvula is start to show up nice but still too small can not take any photos for them.
for the _lilaeopsis novaezelandiae_ and _Echinodorus tenellus, _i notice that there are some runner's show up.
i don't if i am doing fine or i need to fill up the tank? the plants are doing fine and they are healthy, but to slow, what are your comment about it?????????

Thanks
Hussain


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi everybody

i just like to ask if any one can help me with potassium test kit, i need one and i get tired from searching, so please if any one knows where to find just let me know.

thanks


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't know if there is freshwater K kit but if you r not doing water column frets you don' t need it. Based on your setup it might take a few more weeks for the plants to spread. If you have not done already you might want to do some substrate frets.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry my 'ferts' spelled 'frets' in the previous post

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi everyone it's been long time from the last post and i think it is time for some post.

So i didn't get the result that i expected with DSM. i follow this setup for 5 weeks but the growing of the plants that i used are very slow.

i fill the tank before two days and i start injecting CO2 yesterday.
i am doing 50% W/C daily for the first week, and for the other week 2x per week.

hope to get some results after filling...........


----------



## Matty (Dec 4, 2009)

Great looking setup, where did you find the tank?


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks Matty,

the tank is locally made, because for that dimensions i don't think you will get one.


----------



## Matty (Dec 4, 2009)

Was it made at a glass shop? Or an actual aquarium maker?


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

It made in Actual Aquarium maker, the glass thickness is 12mm, and the silicon is a special silicon for aquariums


----------



## tutquarium (Dec 13, 2009)

I'd still like to see a recent and decent photo!
Can you help me with that? :help:

Good luck.


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi every body it's been long time from the last post, i was busy a lot and i face many problems with the tank ( algae problems), so i think now the tank is finally balanced and every thing start to grow nicely.

i got an update photo just taken before few days after trimming.

the tank is still not fully grown, but i think in couple of months i will reach to my goal........hope so.

28-12-2010


----------



## v369 (Nov 14, 2010)

great transition from the first set of photos coming along very well!!!


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks Great. Loving the large rocks.


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

v369 said:


> great transition from the first set of photos coming along very well!!!


thanks a lot...........


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

it looks great!!!


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

EntoCraig said:


> Looks Great. Loving the large rocks.


thanks man, at the beginning i was worried about that rocks, but now i think they are nice.


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

chris.rivera3 said:


> it looks great!!!


thanks, hope it fill more soon then it will be much better


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

like your hardscape. very well done


----------



## Danh Vu (Jul 3, 2010)

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

kwheeler91 said:


> like your hardscape. very well done


thanks, the hardscape toke a lot of my time but finally after many times of changing i made this scape


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

Danh Vu said:


> Keep up the great work!


thanks,........


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

It came out great! Love the big rocks.


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

Hussain said:


> 28-12-2010


 Looks neat, well done.


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

Betta Maniac said:


> It came out great! Love the big rocks.


good to hear good things a bout the rocks..........thanks a lot


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

shrimpo said:


> Looks neat, well done.


thanks shrimpo........


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

in the last two weeks i was getting tired about the hair algae so i reduced the lighting time to 4 hours only, after this algae gone i start to rise it slowly until it reaches to 7 hours then again the hair algae start to show in some places, so today i rise the light fixture from 30cm to 35cm above the tank and i hope everything will be good.......... your comments please....


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

maybe try dosing some excel for a bit to knock out that hair algae?


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

Hussain said:


> then again the hair algae start to show in some places, so today i rise the light fixture from 30cm to 35cm above the tank and i hope everything will be good.......... your comments please....


Perhaps its just New Tank Syndrome and it will go away, try to cut the source by reducing feeding. also performing large water change may help.
What is you water parameters?


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

shrimpo said:


> Perhaps its just New Tank Syndrome and it will go away, try to cut the source by reducing feeding. also performing large water change may help.
> What is you water parameters?


PH 6.7
KH 6 
NO3 10 ppm
PO4 1 ppm
Fe 0.4 ppm
GH 16 from the tap water


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi everybody, it is now three days after a water Chang and there is no sing of hair algae hope it's gone,

by the way i got a problem with the KH, my tape KH is 4 and after a 50% W/G the KH in the tank becomes 6, but by end of week it rise to 8 is it normal?


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi everybody , it is time for some update.........

04-01-2011


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

i didn't get any comments on the last photos ,so i think no body like them.:icon_frow

so the latest update, i changed the lighting period from 7 hours (the four t5's are running) to 10 hours (4 hours with 2 t5's, and 6 hours with 4 of them).
now i think that the tank is running nice, the plants are growing and no sing of algae also.


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Beautiful tank. It looks very natural. I love the choice of rocks. Very nice layout too. However I don't like the sharp tall pointy rock. It draws too much attention.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

gBOYsc2 said:


> Beautiful tank. It looks very natural. I love the choice of rocks. Very nice layout too. However I don't like the sharp tall pointy rock. It draws too much attention.


Do you mean the one sort of in the middle? 

I adore the large one on the left!


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah the one in the back just slightly on the right.


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

gBOYsc2 said:


> Beautiful tank. It looks very natural. I love the choice of rocks. Very nice layout too. However I don't like the sharp tall pointy rock. It draws too much attention.


thanks for your comment, i think you are right about that rock for many reasons i tried to remove that piece but when i remove it i feel that there is something missing in that place so i keeped it, and my plan is to hide the sharp end behind the Eleocharis vivipara when it is fully grown.


----------



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

This is a really great tank but I am curious about the intake in the rear left corner and the outflow in the rear right. It looks like some kind of undergravel filter. What is that?


----------



## oaksw12 (Nov 15, 2010)

houstonhobby said:


> This is a really great tank but I am curious about the intake in the rear left corner and the outflow in the rear right. It looks like some kind of undergravel filter. What is that?


The green Eheim? - http://www.bigalsonline.com/Fish_Pl...-Suction-Extractor_9978369_82.html?tc=default

Skimmer to cut down on surface film, pretty easy to do yourself too (just made one last week). Sorry if you meant something else :icon_smil


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

houstonhobby said:


> This is a really great tank but I am curious about the intake in the rear left corner and the outflow in the rear right. It looks like some kind of undergravel filter. What is that?


Actually I connected two filters to this tank, so what you are seeing in the bottom corners are connected to a filter and the other filter is connected to the (skimmer and rain bar).

By the way thanks a lot for your comment........:icon_lol:


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

hi everybody it's been a while from my last post, so nothing new the tank is filling nicely, the blaxy is growing fast, but i got a problem with the eleocharis vivipara it stop growing and i don't know why??????? maybe it need some trimming or maybe i am not rimming it properly, so if anyone can give me some tips about it.


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

some update.

26.01.2011




































hope everyone like it...........


----------



## swissian (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful! That big rock is amazing!


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

love this tank and i have enjoyed watching it grow. one of the best iwagumi i have seen


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

what is the plant list now?? what is the foreground, midground and background plants? and do you have to trim the foreground plant often??


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

swissian said:


> Beautiful! That big rock is amazing!


Thanks, at the beginning i was worried about the big rock, but now and after the comments about it i think its nice.


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

kwheeler91 said:


> love this tank and i have enjoyed watching it grow. one of the best iwagumi i have seen


Thanks, i need your comments after the plants fully grown.

hope your like it more.


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

chris.rivera3 said:


> what is the plant list now?? what is the foreground, midground and background plants? and do you have to trim the foreground plant often??


The plant list is same, for the foreground i mixed the Eleocharis parvula and Eleocharis acicularis, midground are Eleocharis tenellus, blaxy japonica, and in the center midground is Lilaeopsis novaezelandiae, and the background is Eleocharis vivipara.

i am trimming the foreground every two weeks.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

i know it needs some growing, but i can picture in my mind what it will look like and i know it will be even better than it already is.


----------



## Damian (Jun 17, 2009)

Thats a sexy tank my friend.:thumbsup:


----------



## wpgtank (Mar 12, 2010)

very cool.


----------



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for the update pics. That is a great tank.


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

Damian said:


> Thats a sexy tank my friend.:thumbsup:





wpgtank said:


> very cool.





houstonhobby said:


> Thanks for the update pics. That is a great tank.


Thanks to all, i just finished trimming now, i give the tank a nice hair cut.
I'll post some new photos in the next update.


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

Time for some update,

23-02-2011



















i know it is not a quality photos, but i think i shows the difference between this update and the last one.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Great tank. Im having a hard time finding rocks that scale. Everything I come across is much too small for the space Im working with. If it wasn't 20 degrees outside I would go on a quarrying trip to a few local rivers which paid off nicely last summer. I really like your use of Blyxa in this tank. Very nice bush effect...


----------



## swissian (Aug 30, 2010)

The big rock looks even better with the algae on it!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Love. It.


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

GitMoe said:


> Great tank. Im having a hard time finding rocks that scale. Everything I come across is much too small for the space Im working with. If it wasn't 20 degrees outside I would go on a quarrying trip to a few local rivers which paid off nicely last summer. I really like your use of Blyxa in this tank. Very nice bush effect...


thanks, i faced the same problem about the rocks i wait for months to get these rocks.



swissian said:


> The big rock looks even better with the algae on it!


i don't know why algae start to show i didn't change any thing, but like you said it is nice.



Caton said:


> Love. It.


Thanks Man.


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi there, it's been a month now, and it is time for update,

22-03-2011










hope every one like it, it's been a long month battling with algae and i don't know what to do to clear it.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Looks great!

Maybe post some higher resolution photos if you can?


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

macclellan said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Maybe post some higher resolution photos if you can?


next update will be with high resolution photos.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

I love the look. Regarding the algae battle, have you looked into overdosing Excel (or any glutaraldehyde product)? There's a sticky on it in I believe the algae forum.


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

kevmo911 said:


> I love the look. Regarding the algae battle, have you looked into overdosing Excel (or any glutaraldehyde product)? There's a sticky on it in I believe the algae forum.


thanks, I'll start dosing double amount, hope to see some changes.


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi everybody , I think it is time for an update,

04-15-2011









hope you like it,


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks really great! However, I do thing maybe some staurogyne between the blyxa and the hairgrass would make for a better transition. Otherwise, I love it! Theblyxa looks so lush and healthy!

Great job


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That's looking great! Normally you would think it would be preferable to have the grain of the stones oriented in the same way, but the way you have them opposed like that actually looks pretty cool.

Stay safe over there.


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

fishboy87 said:


> Looks really great! However, I do thing maybe some staurogyne between the blyxa and the hairgrass would make for a better transition. Otherwise, I love it! Theblyxa looks so lush and healthy!
> 
> Great job


Thanks, and about the Staurogyne it is difficult to find here so if i get it I'll give a try with it.



hydrophyte said:


> That's looking great! Normally you would think it would be preferable to have the grain of the stones oriented in the same way, but the way you have them opposed like that actually looks pretty cool.
> 
> Stay safe over there.


thanks, 
at the beginning it was very hard for me to arrange the stones, because it is the first time i am using that size of stones. and i was afraid about the the result that i will get, but after every thing grow out i think i reach the point that i want.


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi everyone,
It's been long time from my last post , I send my tank photo to ADA contest on may and I received the result this month it is(885) I think it is good for the first time, but I don't know everyones commends is it good for the first time?


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

It's been long time from the last update so I think I'll post something tonight 
17 sep 2011


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful tank


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks,


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi, like to share my new set up hope everybody like it 









Waiting for your comments



---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?sj0zpn


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Wow that's beautiful. What kind of fish do you have in there?


----------



## Ashok (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nice tank!


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

GMYukonon24s said:


> Wow that's beautiful. What kind of fish do you have in there?


Thanks, there are around 35 of cardinal tetras and some of oto's



---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?mua3ej


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

Ashok said:


> Very nice tank!


Thanks


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?qdb1ng


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow, the new rock work is gorgeous! Absolutely perfect. 

One of the best mountain scapes I've ever seen on TPT.


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

somewhatshocked said:


> Wow, the new rock work is gorgeous! Absolutely perfect.
> 
> One of the best mountain scapes I've ever seen on TPT.


Thanks, 
Hope to get better with all the plants fully grown.



---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?1llllt


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Very nice as always. Great scape


----------



## So_Fishy (Jan 16, 2012)

Stunning!! I have a question and it may be a stupid one but.. how do you get your substrate up so high behind your rock work? Everytime I try to create a uneven substrate it ends up eventually leveling out, even when I use rocks to try and hold it in place. Is there some secret I don't know about? lol


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

kwheeler91 said:


> Very nice as always. Great scape


Thanks,hope it looks better after the plants grows more


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?dvhyp1
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

So_Fishy said:


> Stunning!! I have a question and it may be a stupid one but.. how do you get your substrate up so high behind your rock work? Everytime I try to create a uneven substrate it ends up eventually leveling out, even when I use rocks to try and hold it in place. Is there some secret I don't know about? lol


There is no any secret , it is only the way that you start your scape. Start adding your substrate all around the tank then start to build up the area that you want to increase .


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?yhwje0
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salmon (Apr 14, 2011)

Beautiful scape! Is that Ryouh?


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

salmon said:


> Beautiful scape! Is that Ryouh?


Yes.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?3xm1rl
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Beautiful. Even the hardware doesn't seem to detract from the look. Good job.


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

jart said:


> Beautiful. Even the hardware doesn't seem to detract from the look. Good job.


Thanks, I tried my best to keep the scape simple with no any extra things, and I am so happy that you noticed it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

Got an update to my tank










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi there 

I send my tank photo to IAPLC 2012 and I like to share the photo with all of you


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

WOW, very nice scape. I like it. It's Soooo green.


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

Is that all pearling? It looks like dew... so pretty!


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

green_valley said:


> WOW, very nice scape. I like it. It's Soooo green.


Thanks,,,,,,


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

raven_wilde said:


> Is that all pearling? It looks like dew... so pretty!


Yes, i work so hard to get this photo


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Looking great Hussain!


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> Looking great Hussain!


Thanks,


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi there
Like to buy the new surface skimmer from ADA ,so if there is anyone using it I like to know if there is any sound while it working.


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

Today i get The results of IAPLC 2012 and my tank position is 342 I am so happy with this result and i hope to jump for better position next year.


----------

